# New to this section - which thread?



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

Like so many others I haven't been on FF for a while. My DD was born 3 months ago after several rounds of IVF and even though I couldn't be happier I'm already feeling the heartache of potentially not being able to have any more children and worse still not being able to give DD a sibling.

I'd v much like to get chatting with others who are in the same boat and wondered if someone cld advise which threads I should join?

Thanks Popxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Pop,

Welcome to Hoping for Another Miracle  Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.  I think everyone on this thread can empathise with your worries about wanting another child/ren.

We have a Hoping for another Miracle caht thread where all the ladies are in the same boat as you and are fantastically supportive. I've found it a life saver as it's the one place I can go where someone really understands my need for another child but always the emotions involved with desperately wanting to make our loved ones big sisters or brothers.

I have posted a link to this thread for you (hope it works - technophobe ) and would love to chat to your more there. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192706.msg3188660;boardseen#new

Karin

xxx


----------



## Popp1e (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Karin,

Thanks so much for reply   

Will get over to the thread and look forward to chatting. 

Popxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Brilliant... speak soon.  

P.S. let me know if link doesn't work!!!


----------

